# Towing Light Trailer with Altima 2.5SL



## lrnav (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi: I am considering buying a very small light weight travel trailer to tow with my 2007 Altima 2.5SL .The trailer is a Trillium, 13 feet, weight 975 pounds. Does anyone have any experience towing a similar sized trailer with an Altima.
I have read the Nissan manual which limits tow weights to 1000lbs and hitch weight to 100lbs. This rig would just be under the wire. But with extra gear onboard would probably exceed the limits just a tad.
Any advice pro or con welcomed.

LR Nav (Dick K.)


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

Truth?
I would say that's pushing it.
The car may pull it fine but it may cause problems later.

Just my opinion.


----------



## lrnav (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks. I agree. I'm picking up a 2009 Nissan Rogue SL AWD on Monday. But I'll miss the Altima.
Regards
Dick K.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The CVT's are not very durable when you tow alot. I've replaced a few trannies in the Muranos due to owners thinking they can pull a boat all the time.


----------

